# Outlook - Receiving Blank Emails



## emteam (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and this may have already been posted.

Recently converted over to MS Outlook and a user has reported that when receiving external or internal emails, some of them are blank. To view the email, the user has to click in the black of the blank email, right click and select View Source. However the view source is not always available. Thus far, the user was removed from cache mode, change email format to Plain Text.

Still learning Outlook so any ideas of suggests will be welcomed.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps they are receiving blank spam messages where their address is in the BCC field where it typically won't show.


----------



## emteam (Oct 12, 2009)

The emails received are not Spam emails. The internal and external emails received are work related.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I wonder what format the emails are that are being sent to her. It might be helpful to look at the message from the senders sent item folder to see how they're formatted. Perhaps her outlook is blocking some forms of HTML messages that have specific elements in them. That's where I'd start.


----------



## MercuryZ (Oct 11, 2009)

djaburg said:


> I wonder what format the emails are that are being sent to her. It might be helpful to look at the message from the senders sent item folder to see how they're formatted. Perhaps her outlook is blocking some forms of HTML messages that have specific elements in them. That's where I'd start.


This happens in my organization since we upgraded to SEP (Symantec Endpoint Protection) disabling it in Outlook solved the issue and we opened a ticket with Symantec. If you have SEP over there it's probably the cause.


----------



## emteam (Oct 12, 2009)

Working with our Local LAN Field Personnel (LFS) we were able to resolve the issue. The issue was isolated to the client workstation. As an Administrator I was able to open the client’s mailbox and view the text of the emails. To troubleshoot, we had her log onto another workstation which setup a new profile on that workstation, sign onto Outlook and she was able to see the text of all emails. The OS of the workstation is XP, so the LFS person renamed her profile. LFS rebooted the workstation, and when the client logged back in it created a new XP profile. The client logged into Outlook and was able to see the text of all emails. Thanks to everyone that posted for this issue.


----------

